

Your Developer Can Sleep When He/She is Dead   - ivanbrezakbrkan
http://www.domain.me/blog/your-developer-will-sleep-when-he-she-is-dead-3370

======
hariscusto
Wrote comment there, but for the sake of discussion I'll post it here also:

Great points. The best way to find cofounder developer is to give him
possibility to test new technology in the project he is passionate about (with
clear perspective and tangible goals).

For example, are you looking to create [something] real time - it's great way
for developer to try NodeJs (he was thinking to experiment with it anyway,
just didn't find a reason to do so, and your project should be good reason)

